# Cost of pool installation



## S Street (May 27, 2016)

Hi all,
We are coming out later this year to buy a villa. We have see a couple we like that don't have a pool.
Does anyone know approximately how much it would cost for a 3m x 8m liner pool, probably with Roman steps.
Also can anyone recommend a company?
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

S Street said:


> Hi all,
> We are coming out later this year to buy a villa. We have see a couple we like that don't have a pool.
> Does anyone know approximately how much it would cost for a 3m x 8m liner pool, probably with Roman steps.
> Also can anyone recommend a company?
> Thanks


You should probably reckon with around 20K. I would recommend a fibre glass pool rather than liner. They are far more robust and last longer than liners but cost is about the same.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> You should probably reckon with around 20K. I would recommend a fibre glass pool rather than liner. They are far more robust and last longer than liners but cost is about the same.


While I would agree with Veronica in general about fibre glass pools, you will have to check carefully that the land the pool is going into does not move. Although fibre glass pools are immensely strong and will take up a great deal of movement, they tend to distort giving other problems.

All pools need planning permission, something I mention in case a smiling salesman tells you otherwise.

Pete


----------



## S Street (May 27, 2016)

Thanks both, that's really helpful


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Although Pet's recommendation is valid, I believe most pools here are concrete with either plastic liners or tiles.
I'm not sure about installation cost's but there are plenty of contractors here who will do the job, just got to be careful about who you choose. You may like to try Shipshape (26944114).
Apart from requiring planning permission you will also have to pay the dreaded immovable property tax on your pool annually, although it won't be a big amount best to know up front!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rema said:


> Although Pet's recommendation is valid, I believe most pools here are concrete with either plastic liners or tiles.
> !


There are a lot of fibreglass pools, (ours is fibreglass) and they are much less trouble than either liners that degrade and need replacing more often or tiles that often fall off.
There are two types of fibreglass pools, the preformed ones and the ones where the fibreglass is sprayed onto the concrete pool.


----------



## S Street (May 27, 2016)

Thanks all for the reply's, most helpful. We still like the look of the villa without the pool, but we have seen others now that already have pools in situ I think in the long run it will probably be much less stress to buy a property that already has a pool.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

I agree. I also saw many houses I liked without a pool, but the stress of trying to get one put in and the money seemed like a bit of a nightmare! So many great houses for sale with pool and we found our perfect place, with a 8x5 swimming pool and tiled.. So worth hunting about! ?


----------

